
Apple pays $20m to use Swiss rail clock - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/apple-pays-20m-to-use-swiss-rail-clock-20121111-29619.html
======
josephagoss
About 3-4 hours of net profit

------
olgeni
Let's brace for another in-app purchase price hike.

------
dexter313
That's about 0.2 $ per user.

------
taligent
Looks like another screwup under Scott Forstall's watch.

~~~
s_henry_paulson
Forstall is an engineer, not a designer.

Are you chastising him for not recognizing the design of a clock of a railway
half-a-world away?

That's pretty ignorant.

